# Animal Planet Photo Shoot



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So back in August at the Salem VA shows there was a photographer there from Animal Planet. Apparently AP was re doing their breed selector quiz with photos that showed more personality. So he was tasked with photographing all current AKC breeds. The first one of each breed to get photographed would be featured on their site.

So can you guess who this is?

http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/sporting/weimaraner.html


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Umm...I don't know how the website will come up to everyone else, but I can't guess because it automatically tells me the breed. Sorry. But it would've been cool to guess. I wish the Animal Planet show, Dogs 101, would do the Coton de Tulear again. It was horrible and barely explained anything. They did the other rare breeds fine, but not the Coton.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not asking about the breed.


----------



## The Red Herring (Dec 16, 2010)

That's awesome! Is that BB? I really like the perspective and composition of the photograph. Congratulations!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> So back in August at the Salem VA shows there was a photographer there from Animal Planet. Apparently AP was re doing their breed selector quiz with photos that showed more personality. So he was tasked with photographing all current AKC breeds. The first one of each breed to get photographed would be featured on their site.
> 
> So can you guess who this is?


That's so awesome, and a fantastic pic too! Congratulations!


----------



## libbenstein (Aug 23, 2010)

congrats on the photo op. Looks great...while i was there i looked up Min Pin, as that is what my boys are, and below is what is said in the stats and i gotta say i don't really agree with several of these, maybe it is just my boys but...anyway, anyone else disagree with their breeds "stats"?

Energy level: High energy
Exercise needs: Low
Playfullness: Very playful
Affection level: Somewhat affectionate
Friendliness toward other dogs: Shy
Friendliness toward other pets: Shy
Friendliness toward strangers: Shy
Ease of training: Easy to train
Watchdog ability: High
Protection ability: Not very protective
Grooming needs: Low maintenance
Cold tolerance: Low tolerance
Heat tolerance: Medium tolerance


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe I'm slow, but I don't get what you're asking. Is that your dog they pictured? If so, it's a very nice shot of your dog, congrats.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah it's the Beebers. He really got some nice shots of her.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Maybe I'm slow, but I don't get what you're asking. Is that your dog they pictured? If so, it's a very nice shot of your dog, congrats.


I was asking if anyone recognized the dog in the photo. Yes it is my dog, BB. Thanks to all.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

That is cool and your dog is beautiful. I work in Salem and my supervisor's dog is the one they used for the Miniature Schnauzer.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I was asking if anyone recognized the dog in the photo. Yes it is my dog, BB. Thanks to all.


I recognized her -- I think -- isn't she the dog you took a picture of while she was looking through the window? Beautiful dog!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, and that is cool about your supervisors dog. A few of my friends also had their dogs taken, the komondor, the cardi corgi and I think the tibetan spaniel.



RoughCollie said:


> I recognized her -- I think -- isn't she the dog you took a picture of while she was looking through the window? Beautiful dog!


Yep that's her, thanks


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

How cool is that? She looks great!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

sassafras said:


> How cool is that? She looks great!


It was awesome. The photographer was very patient with the dogs.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

That's so awesome, she looks too cute!

Looking thru the rest of the images I wish they had sent a more dog savvy photographer cause some of the dogs they photographed are horrible breed examples or very bad poses the dogs are shown in. But I guess they thought that all dogs who are at dog shows are good examples or always look good no matter how their standing, fail on their part.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> That's so awesome, she looks too cute!
> 
> Looking thru the rest of the images I wish they had sent a more dog savvy photographer cause some of the dogs they photographed are horrible breed examples or very bad poses the dogs are shown in. But I guess they thought that all dogs who are at dog shows are good examples or always look good no matter how their standing, fail on their part.


That. The papillon is cute but really not a good breed example. Just markings-wise it's a disqualification for three different mismarks... They also say paps are hard to train. That is the first time I've EVER heard that. Generally they're touted as the easiest toy breed to train which is why they're seen so often in dog sports compared to other toys. 

Anyways, your dog looks great!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> That. The papillon is cute but really not a good breed example. Just markings-wise it's a disqualification for three different mismarks... They also say paps are hard to train. That is the first time I've EVER heard that. Generally they're touted as the easiest toy breed to train which is why they're seen so often in dog sports compared to other toys.
> 
> Anyways, your dog looks great!


They also list Aussies as hard to train, which is news to me.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> They also list Aussies as hard to train, which is news to me.


And border collies, golden retrievers, and shelties. There goes most the popular obedience breeds, lol.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!! That is so cool!!

And apparently, siberian huskies are "easy" to train.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I also know the owner of the standard poodle.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

BB! Awesome!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Charis said:


> BB! Awesome!


Yeah it is awesome, I need to call her breeder tommorow after the show. We are suppose to be getting a fee pict but, seems like nobody has gotten theirs yet.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Aww that's awesome! She looks good!!! You need to put up some more pics of her 

I wish they had such nice pics of all the breeds... The picture of my breed looks horrible. I wouldn't even call that a Finkie mix!
http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/non-sporting/finnish-spitz.html

ETA - I also don't care much for the description of being "aggressive" towards other dogs. And yeah... Moderately easy to train isn't quite how I would describe it


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Aww that's awesome! She looks good!!! You need to put up some more pics of her
> 
> I wish they had such nice pics of all the breeds... The picture of my breed looks horrible. I wouldn't even call that a Finkie mix!
> http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/non-sporting/finnish-spitz.html
> ...


I cruised around the site and about spewed my drink on my screen reading some of the descriptions on the site - either from laughing too hard or shock. I would not describe Sibes as easy to train or medium energy.Watchdog? Nope. Aussies hard to train? I do kinda wonder where they got their info from.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The stats about weims are just about typical of a lot of the breed. Not all of it though, as BB is certaintly not shy. Yeah some of the pic are really bad and I am surprised they used them since he was taking tons of photos of each dog. He must of gotten the finkie someplace else because there wasn't any there to my knowledge plus the dog looks like it is in the snow. He got a few of the breeds before the shoot and then like 140 at the show, or mayne that included previous dogs, his blog never said anything about finishing the project.

And I am surprised most of the dogs I looked thorugh were free stacking when they wanted photos with personality showing, if that is what they wanted there were better picts of BB. Plus I am PO'd that the Affenpinscher has multiple picts on the site and the others don't .


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cool! BB is gorgeous.

I think they've got some kinks to work out with the selector though.
And I don't like the beauceron with natural ears. They end up looking like dobe mixes.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> Very cool! BB is gorgeous.
> 
> I think they've got some kinks to work out with the selector though.
> And I don't like the beauceron with natural ears. They end up looking like dobe mixes.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, the Beauceron and German Shepherd pictures are awful.... greatly preferred the original ones on the breed selector for those two breeds.

LOVE BB by the way, just a beautiful girl!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Aww that's awesome! She looks good!!! You need to put up some more pics of her


There is a whole thread of pictures of her I will see if I can find it


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> There is a whole thread of pictures of her I will see if I can find it


She is a SUPASTAH! 

Please do find more... I could use more BB in my life


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks it will have to be when I get home and on my laptop, heading back home later today. 

You know it is just outstanding to think when I first started nobody wanted anything to do with me andto be in a posistion now to have gotten BB for free is just awesome. The breeder does co own her but she let's me make all showing desicions. She wanted some of her stuff on the east coast and now she has it.


----------

